# Alu-Profile Erdung



## schichtelektriker (5 April 2011)

Hallo allerseits, 
wir bauen gerade eine kleine Anlage, wobei das Grundgerüst und 
diverse Konstruktionsteile (auch Schutztüren) aus Alu-Profilstangen 
(manche sagen auch Bosch-Profil) bestehen. 

Die Frage ist: Was und wie ist zu erden. 
Sind Hammerfuß-Schrauben oder Nut-Muttern Erdungen? 
Ist jede einzelne Profilstange zu erden? 

Wer hat Erfahrungen damit, oder Wissen darüber? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## IBFS (5 April 2011)

schichtelektriker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Was und wie ist zu erden.
> Sind Hammerfuß-Schrauben oder Nut-Muttern Erdungen?
> Ist jede einzelne Profilstange zu erden?



stelle dir mal vor, du müßtest JEDES Schipsel ALU-Profil Erden, und das noch mit 4mm² GrünGelb.
Das sähe total schräg aus.

In der Praxis werden bei einem Automaten, der aus ALU- und Stahlbauteilen besteht folgendes geerdet:

- Schaltschränke und -türen
- alle elektrischen Komponeneten (Ventilinseln, Motoren, etc.)
- Grundplatten
- größere Stahlschweißkonstruktionen - z.B. Portale 

Wenn z.B. ein Alugriff an einer LEXAN-Scheibe montiert ist, wird der nicht geerdet .. das würde dir auch keine Kunde abnehmen.

Ansonsten empfehle ich die Aufbauanleitungen von BOSCH oder ITEM,
da steht m.E. auch einiges dazu.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (5 April 2011)

Die Alu-Profile sind eloxiert. Eine 100-prozentige Erdung ist damit kaum machbar. Wir handhaben es auch so wie Frank.
Argerlich wird es nur, wenn du viel Messtechnik drin hast und einen vernünftigen Potentialausgleich brauchst. In so einem Fall haben wir schon die Profile mit Massebändern verbunden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## schichtelektriker (5 April 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Es war eben ein Diskusionsthema bei uns. 
Wir sind keine Anlagenbauer. 
Aber es heißt ja: "Alle Teile, die im Fehlerfall Spannung 
führen können, sind zu erden" und "Befestigungsschrauben sind keine 
Erdungsschrauben". 
Jetzt habe ich gerade alle Schutztüren geerdet und alle Linearführungen 
überbrückt. 
Ich habe aber auf diese Nut-Steine verzichtet und Löcher gebohrt und Geweinde geschnitten. 
Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Antworten.


----------

